# Siser Video And Printer/Cutter/Vinyl Question



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I found a Siser Heat Transfer Film Video on YouTube and have a question about a process I saw featured. I am just beginning to learn about vinyl, cutters and what can be done with them after spending time on this sub-forum the past week. So, consider me green!

If you review the video, there is a process shown from the *2:52 min mark to the 3:20 min mark*. It appears to be a color printer/cutter printing ganged graphics on a sheet, then the video moves to showing a person weeding material (assumed vinyl) from around the graphics (that's around the 3:00 min mark).

What I'm trying to determine are 3 things:

1. Are the graphics being printed on a color printer & cutter in one? Or, just a color printer and the video leaves out the cutter part that's a separate process?

2. What kind of color printer is being used? I know there is no brand name shown as only part of the printer is shown in the video. Maybe some genius eyes can tell. 

3. Is that white Siser vinyl being used for the graphics? If so, I was not aware that colors can be printed onto vinyl. 

Thanks!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

they are using a versacamm and yes it both prints and cuts the material..
and i believe its the siser product is colorprint

+++ColorPrint— 
Transparent ColorPrint, for print and cut
systems. Specially developed material for thermo resin
printing process for Roland PC 60, Roland PC 600, Fargo,
etc., ecosolvent Roland Versacamm SP300, Soljet etc. And
possible following Cad-Cut. Heat applies of logo, images,
etc. onto normal textiles such as 100% polyester, 100%
cotton, poly/cotton blends, and Lycra. 10-15 sec. @ 350°F+++​ 
I havnt tried it yet altho..Ive had a 10 yard roll of this sitting in the shop for about 18 months..lol.. I need more hours in each day to be sure..​ 
​


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for that info Susan!

I'm now looking at the Roland "SOLJET PRO III XC-540 in action" video on their site and I'm quite fascinated. This is some really neat stuff. Well out of range for my goals, but nevertheless neat indeed.

Is there yet a lower cost (well under $10k) printer & cutter-in-one to serve small businesses and individual apparel decorators who desire to use vinyl?

AB


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive not looked around since i got mine.. .. i do believe you can find the smaller 30" versacamms for under 10,000 used.. ..
The machines are fasinating to watch.. when we first got ours.. we used to stand and watch it print.. then cut.. lol.. it was like watching a ping pong match with our heads moving back and forth watching the print head.. 

I will say.. I have no complaints about the machine what so ever.. 
so far we use it for banners, stickers, vehicle wraps.. and digital signs. and are gonna be trying the t-shirt transfer material one of these days.. lol.....


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I can imagine how cool it is to see in person! I was just in awe over the video and it featured a guy who said he has one and likes the sound it makes when it cuts. Crazy! 

But who am I to call him crazy, as I placed myself on the email contact list recently for the SGIA show in Atlanta this fall. I want to get hynotized by the big cutters in action too at the show! 

I've noticed some threads here about proprietary software used with cutters. Are any of those applications Mac OS X compatible, as I'm a Mac only user?

AB


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

from what the site says.. about the versaworks program which is what comes with the machine.. It says its windows compatable.. so im not sure if that program can be used with a mac.. I know some people run thier print cutters out of other rip programs.. .. so that is an option too.

the sounds the machine makes when its printing and cutting are both quite cool.. 
rof.. when its cool in the shop.. i go place my hands on the heater part at the front that heats the print after its printed to cure it..
warms my hands right up..


----------



## designzunlimited (Jun 5, 2012)

can i download the gcc cutter cd to more than one computor?


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

designzunlimited said:


> can i download the gcc cutter cd to more than one computor?


Yes, no problem doing that. I have several computers with the GCC cutter downloaded to them.

Blue


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

designzunlimited said:


> can i download the gcc cutter cd to more than one computor?


Do you mean can you run Great Cut software on more than 1 computer?....If that is your question, you can do it but you will need an extra software licence....


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Do you mean can you run Great Cut software on more than 1 computer?....If that is your question, you can do it but you will need an extra software licence....


Really?? ..wonder how Blue did it?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would be interested in that as well....GCC told me the licence only worked on 1 computer....

Maybe he is running other software.....


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Do you mean can you run Great Cut software on more than 1 computer?....If that is your question, you can do it but you will need an extra software licence....


OK, let me clarify that I run the GCC on several computers but not with the Great Cut software. Haven't gotten the Great Cut to install yet. I took the question to be can you use the cutter on several different computers, not can I use Great Cut on several computers, not sure which is correct now.

Blue


----------



## designzunlimited (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueForME said:


> OK, let me clarify that I run the GCC on several computers but not with the Great Cut software. Haven't gotten the Great Cut to install yet. I took the question to be can you use the cutter on several different computers, not can I use Great Cut on several computers, not sure which is correct now.
> 
> Blue


i meant download the cd to more than one comp the one that came with my cutter gcc24 lx


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the answer is no.....The licence for Great Cut must be activated and it can only work on 1 computer at a time.....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I think the answer is no.....The licence for Great Cut must be activated and it can only work on 1 computer at a time.....


After I installed Great Cut I either called or emailed (can't remember) about installing a second copy. Figured it would be at a discounted price if nothing else. 

I was told it wasn't a problem and I could install on a second computer using the same license.

I did and it wasn't. Installed with no problem.


----------

